# Lighting Techniques and Lillian Bassman.



## jwbryson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

A friend suggested that I check out the work of Lillian Bassman. I must say that I find her photos to be a bit bizarre in terms of lighting.  Very unusual.  I'm not sure I find it that exciting.  I also don't find baseball very exciting, but I'm told that if I followed the statistics of the various players that I would find it more appealing.  layball:

Does anybody know her work and enjoy it?  I suspect that her lighting techniques are very complicated and sophisticated.  But what do I know?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

just very stylized work!  I like it.. but wouldn't care to reproduce that style. It works for her types of subjects... I don't shoot those subjects.


----------

